# Insurance in New Jersey???



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody in New Jersey having trouble with insurance this year?
My insurance company has changed policy on snow plowing and are not 
adding additional insured to some locations. 
This is a big deal, I cant be the only one having this issue. First time in 20 years
They just today turned down a Lipnski certificate?? For additional issured on some Rite Aid locations.
Anyone else work for Lipinski in NJ?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

There was a thread about Lipinski selling or something. Could that be related?


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I have had farm family for years, never had a problem.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Gman it is Farm Family, met with them and the underwriter.
They have a list of companies that they will not list as additional insured,
for example,
Rite Aid is one

If you are small and do only residential you are fine, 
Commercial , multiple locations and contracts look out,
I know two contractors that they just Dropped


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

More snow we get the more claims they get... probably got hit to many times from the bame brand stores


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I just spoke with my rep and he said its based on the contracts from these management companies. I have a $5 mil policy as I do commercial and not residential and had no problem with mine going through. he said it was home depots and stores alike because the way concracts were written they were making contractors liable for parts they dont even plow.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

gman2310;1335173 said:


> I just spoke with my rep and he said its based on the contracts from these management companies. I have a $5 mil policy as I do commercial and not residential and had no problem with mine going through. he said it was home depots and stores alike because the way concracts were written they were making contractors liable for parts they dont even plow.


Which rep do you use and how much are they getting you for adding additional insured?
I would like to talk to you if possible, email me thru my website link, leave your number and i will call you back.(tuesday)


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

No problems here, but our carrier does suggest that we submit potential contracts for their review. I had the opportunity to switch carriers this season for an overall 10% savings. Their snowplowing policy did not seem as strong though and they had additional restrictions. To add to it, we are paying flat rate, they would have been based on sales which would have cost more if we added several accounts. Not sure why anyone would sign those funny national contracts. 

Contractor to supply and replace own toiletries. In the event contractor fails to provide adequate toiletries; contractor will be responsible for liabilities incurred with replacement of toiletries. Contractor must make available body fluid samples, company books, and all equipment upon request. Failure to follow contract terms as outlined shall result in non-payment.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If you do landscape work try Hortica. My agent's assistant's email is Wende Rettle <[email protected]>


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I got a stipulation from Selective this year that I could not use subs for snow removal....whether or not they were insured. No longer with them...Hartford was great...flat rate significantly less than Selective for the Comm policy. inclusive.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

We had the same prob 2 years ago with Lipinski , spoke with the underwriter and they said it was a risk thing. They had seen too many claims coming thru Lipinski sites and hat the co was not willing to take the risk.convinced them to finally do it. Last year they said no without exception, and they had a bunch of other mgmt companies on there list they would not cover. The underwriter said it is again a risk issue and that these companies blanket hold harmless agreements no matter what specifications stated was the reason. Basically they seem them as to much of a risk for the money they can potentially collect on premiums.


----------



## Pa Teeny (Sep 15, 2006)

Hortica here in PA....tooo... no problems switched trucks and Liablity...saved thousands,,


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Hortica
they wouldnt /wont cover snow plowing in NJ. 
Tried them


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

rite-aids here in philadelphia are a haven for law suits ..... stay away !!!!!!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

tjlands;1338850 said:


> Hortica
> they wouldnt /wont cover snow plowing in NJ.
> Tried them


You sure about that?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I am pretty sure but will call my broker Monday


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Try contacting Wende directly.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

lilweeds;1340009 said:


> Try contacting Wende directly.


waiting to hear back from them, I will let you know


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Spoke to Hortica, yes they will write a policy in NJ as long as it is less than 20%
of your gross for the year, which for me is not good, they do have many of the same restrictions that
Farm Family and selective have.

Funny thing, or maybe important tidbit,
Every Insurance company that I have spoken to has mentioned the national companies
and their contracts as the culprits for higher pricing and restrictions.
Most have lists of NSP's that they will not list as additional insured and some will down right turn coverage down for some locations.

Its only going to get worse


----------



## Angel (Oct 23, 2009)

I am having the same problem with Farm Family. They are requiring to see every contract prior to issuing a certificate and they flat out said no to Brickman due to the Indemnity clause in the subcontractor agreement. The underwriter said that basically it meant that if someone fell over a garbage can on the property that we could be sued first. I went back and tried to change the wording to be more insurance friendly but Brickman wouldn't budge. Lost a big seasonal as a result. They will only renew last year's big company certs, not issue new ones. I wouldn't be so aggravated if they had issued a statement in August about the new policy. We have wasted a lot of time doing bids for nothing. Hopefully Brickman and Lipinski (who I would never work with again--they still owe me 8G from 2010!) will get stuck with no one to cover them and realize that unless they plan to hire all the snow plow operators themselves they will need to rethink their indemnity clause.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding coverage as well. I have always worked hourly for a friends company at a site where he was a sub for past few years. Went and got my own sites this year and figured it would be no problem to add plowing to policy. I have been with Selective for over ten years and they told me they would not even consider adding it unless I had prior coverage......so much for expanding your business...lol. Turns out that Condo Associations are hard to get coverage for. Some companies will only insure for residential, other companies will insure for parking lots but no roadways or driveways. Condos have a little of everything so I really am at a loss.


----------

